# What to do with left over Christmas Ham



## Volcano (Nov 16, 2010)

Cook your ham. Eat it. Like it. You will have a left over bone and, if you are smart, a little bit of meat on it. 
Now is the time for your ham to be truly tasty. I like Ham hocks and beans.. Here is one of my favorite Recipes.

*Ingredients*
left over bone and meat from your Christmas ham. 
3 tablespoons olive oil 
1 cup minced yellow onions( I like to go a little light on this) 
1/4 cup minced celery 
1/4 cup minced green bell peppers 
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano, preferably Mexican 
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme 
2 bay leaves 
1 tablespoon minced garlic 
2 quarts Chicken Stock or 
canned low-sodium chicken broth 
1 pound dried black beans, rinsed, picked over, soaked overnight in water to cover, and drained(Most beans have rocks and crud in them... CLEAN THEM WELL!) 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup minced green onions (green and white parts) 
1/4 cup minced fresh flat-leaf parsley

*Instructions*

Score the skin of each ham hock with a sharp knife.
Heat the oil in a large deep pot or Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add the ham hocks, onions, celery, bell peppers, crushed red pepper flakes, oregano, thyme, and bay leaves and cook, stirring, until the vegetables are softened, about 5 minutes. Stir in the garlic, and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute. Add the stock and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce the heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer, stirring occasionally, for 1 1/2 hours.

Add the beans and stir. Continue simmering over medium-low heat until the beans are just tender and ham hocks are very tender, 45 minutes to 1 hour. Season with the salt and continue cooking for 15 to 30 minutes, until the beans are tender and the ham hocks are beginning to fall apart. Remove from the heat.

Spoon the ham hocks and beans into bowls (or cut the meat from the bones and stir the meat back into the pot of beans before ladling into bowls) and sprinkle with the green onions and parsley.
Yield: 4 servings


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Volcano....it sounds awesome! I have leftover ham, and I suppose I could toss that, bone and all, into the pot!

Thanks!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got here about 45 mins too late. I just gave the knuckle to the dog.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Not black beans but Oct. beans ... 

But great either way ... :congrat:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Not black beans but Oct. beans ...
> 
> But great either way ... :congrat:


What are "oct. beans"? :scratch


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I just toss mine in with fresh ground black pepper, onions, potatoes and a bag of lentils. Cover with water, simmer until lentils are soft. Serve with biscuits!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> What are "oct. beans"? :scratch


French Horticltural or October beans - (Our Pinto bean )

An excellent shelling bean, know best for it taste and ease of shelling.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, PINTOS! Yeah, the food of the gods. Even better than black beans, though I like both.

Thanks for clearing that up!


----------

